# What size magnetic drain plug and dipstick



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a Westinghouse WH7000EC generator and want to add a magnetic dip stick and oil drain plug. I can't locate which size/brand to purchase. I've spent four hours searching the internet, Amazon and this forum but I can't confirm which sizes to purchase. I don't have a thread pitch gauge🔑 either, but I'm willing to purchase one if that's the only way to figure out which oil drain plug would fit accurately. There must also be a simple way to determine which dip stick would be correct. Any advice, folks?
Thanks!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

port1 said:


> I have a Westinghouse WH7000EC generator and want to add a magnetic dip stick and oil drain plug. I can't locate which size/brand to purchase. I've spent four hours searching the internet, Amazon and this forum but I can't confirm which sizes to purchase. I don't have a thread pitch gauge🔑 either, but I'm willing to purchase one if that's the only way to figure out which oil drain plug would fit accurately. There must also be a simple way to determine which dip stick would be correct. Any advice, folks?
> Thanks!


. See link below. Good quality plugs. If you can’t find what you need, contact them. Dutchy 





Gold Plug LLC - Magnetic Drain Plugs


The Gold Standard in Magnetic Engine Protection




goldplug.com


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I emailed them. Thanks for the recommendation. Their website is great and does indicate they provide premium quality oil drain plugs, even custom ones. Now, does anyone know which magnetic dipstick I should order?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've read stories from people who bought magnetic dipsticks that had the magnets fall out of the dipstick and into the oil. I've been looking for one myself but am a bit worried about that happening.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh! That’s not good....but the ones on the Gold Plug website appear quite robust and well made. They have an image of a magnetic dipstick made for Honda generators that can cling to and hold an adjustable wrench. That’s rugged. Made in the USA too. ✅👌 Since our generators run at such high RPM’s it makes sense to give their engine oil as much enhanced protection as we can provide.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The plugs in that link are for the oil pan, not the fill neck, from what I can tell. Those are probably fine to use.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, a drain plug is all you need. It will hold ferrous metal until you do an Oil change. Clean the plug at that time and complete your Oil change as usual. Dutchy.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Take the drain plug out, take it to a hardware store or a nut and bolt distributor. Start screwing it into nuts until you find the size and pitch that it fits. Order same. Done.


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow! Actually, that's just too obvious. Here I was overcomplicating this for myself. I was sure that drain plugs were sized differently than nuts and bolts. I actually have a set of thread checkers (both metric and SAE) that I will use. I was convinced that thread and "pitch", especially, sized such things differently, and I needed a gauge to measure the angle of the threads. What was I thinking? Thanks to everyone for their advice.
Does anyone have some advice now regarding the dipstick sizing, or is it just as simple as sending the length and the thread to those folks over at Gold Plug?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Iowagold is on this forum quite a bit. He provides magnetic plugs and dipsticks albeit mostly for Honda generators. Hopefully he’ll chime in with something for you. However if you can get a magnetic drain plug that’s all you really need. It will catch any ferrous bits. Dipstick is cool though because it’s so easy to check. Be sure to get a quality one. Horror stories mentioned earlier about magnets detaching... Dutchy


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes he messaged me and I replied. Thanks again.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the cool weird science thing is the carbon in the oil becomes magnetic during combustion!
lol!
that is weird stuff!
I ran in to that back in 1999 when were working on power back up on an ethanol mfg plant.
oil sent out for further testing to see what the trash was...

under the electron microscope it was cool stuff!
we had thought we might have a large issue with engine failure on the horizon...
this was a true "ah ha" moment for sure.

the oil magnets work for sure!


----------



## port1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Interesting science for sure! I wish I could have seen that under the electron microscope.🧲🔬


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> the cool weird science thing is the carbon in the oil becomes magnetic during combustion!
> lol!
> that is weird stuff!
> I ran in to that back in 1999 when were working on power back up on an ethanol mfg plant.
> ...


Yes, oil magnets do work!

I bought an aluminum dipstick model for an EU7000is. It is sold by 6061dude on Ebay. Absolutely well made (I'm a retired machinist) and I have no concern that the magnet will fall out. Besides, where is it gonna go except to maybe stick itself to the steel drain plug?

BTW, using Mobile1 with 200 hour changes I've never seen any ferrous flakes or slivers on it - just a very slight amount of super fine black residue (carbon? wink).


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

JRHill said:


> Yes, oil magnets do work!
> 
> I bought an aluminum dipstick model for an EU7000is. It is sold by 6061dude on Ebay. Absolutely well made (I'm a retired machinist) and I have no concern that the magnet will fall out. Besides, where is it gonna go except to maybe stick itself to the steel drain plug?
> 
> BTW, using Mobile1 with 200 hour changes I've never seen any ferrous flakes or slivers on it - just a very slight amount of super fine black residue (carbon? wink).


You're probably right, but the thought of a small magnet loose in the oil pan is alarming. As long as you change the oil on a regular basis, it will keep debris from building up.


----------

